# My Fly River & Map Turtle Update



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

It has been months since the last update. Here are some photos that I took today. Enjoy 

This is RIVER 


















Here is MAP 


























This is where they live 










And here is the fish transporter 










Well, I just put on new wheels


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pnt... only him ?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Who cares about the PNT when there's a supra ^^ HAHAHA~ Nice ride! More of how rare they've become now~


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i sold a small pnt to someone who lives in richmond. forgot who the member was. is this him?


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

pisces said:


> nice pnt... only him ?


Thanks  He lives with a pair of breeding Multies and their babies. 
I try to keep the tank as clean as possible so I remove everything else. 
The water has high pH/temperature with quite a bit of salt. The Multies do pretty good in this parameter. Beside, they can't really do any harm to the FRT


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Who cares about the PNT when there's a supra ^^ HAHAHA~ Nice ride! More of how rare they've become now~


Hahaha yeah, they are getting rarer and rarer...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

H5N1 said:


> Hahaha yeah, they are getting rarer and rarer...


That's because idiots keep crashing them LOL!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the supra.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

where you get your map turtle from?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow commenting on this one is tough... 
Those turtles look great, but man do i ever love that supra!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boy, that stable is pretty red....and yes, love the Supra.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> where you get your map turtle from?


I got this guy from April


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Boy, that stable is pretty red....and yes, love the Supra.


Yeah, it just happen that all the cars are red  The Supra is a fun car to drive. But with the gas price nowaday, it's not as fun as it uses to be


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Since I got a FRT, now I know why you guys like it so much. My kids love watching it eats and falls asleep...


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

best names ever.


----------

